

Philae comet could be home to alien life - RKoutnik
http://www.theguardian.com/science/2015/jul/06/philae-comet-could-be-home-to-alien-life-say-top-scientists?CMP=fb_gu

======
clearf
The rebuttal: [http://www.theguardian.com/science/across-the-
universe/2015/...](http://www.theguardian.com/science/across-the-
universe/2015/jul/06/no-alien-life-on-philae-comet)

